# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Forum Guru Title Calculation Method Clarification

## :) Sixthsense :)

I am completely unable to understand the logic about how the Title Forum Guru is calculated, I don't know why *Alf* is not marked as *Forum Guru*?

Please correct me if I am wrong  :Confused:

----------


## Kyle123

I think you need 1200 posts?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Thanks for the reply  :Smilie: 

Oh! if that is the criteria then I will wait and check whether it is changing when *Alf* reaches 1200 posts  :Wink:

----------


## snb

+ being a member > 13 months.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> + being a member > 13 months.



Thanks for the addition of condition, but still having discrepancy with this conditions because seeing many passed >13 months and 1200 posts and still staying as *Valued Forum Contributor* some of them like Pete_Uk, Fotis1991, Dilipandey and may be some more....

----------


## arlu1201

This forum guru designation has been taken to the mods table for discussion and has been revised.  We are going to get the new criteria implemented shortly.  

The final criteria and levels will be announced in a couple of days.

----------


## ChemistB

and you need more than 3 characters in your sign in name.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

And you need to live at an even-numbered address.

----------


## tigeravatar

Really it's all about pretending to be working while perusing ExcelForum ;P

----------


## Alf

Im surprised that Im considered a possible member of the illustrious brotherhood Forum Guru but alas according to this bit of information 




> And you need to live at an even-numbered address.



I do fell short on this condition.

Still as both my flats (Gothenburg and Stockholm) are on the 4th respectively 2nd floor so hopefully that will make a difference.

What really worries me is that Ive heard a rumor that in order to enter the Brotherhood you must swear a most holy oath never to indulge in the evil practice of Merged Cells

Is that really true?

Alf (a humble Valued Forum Contributor who may be elevated)

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

If I am one of the moderator of this site, then without any doubt chemistb, cheeky charlie and tiger avatar will be marked with severe infractions.

What made you guys to pass those comments??  May be you guys are already staying as Forum Guru which made you to pass those comments??

In fact just the post counts and the duration is the root cause for your titles.  DONT THINK YOU GUYS ARE WISE AND YOU GUYS ARE ALONE ELIGIBLE FOR IT, even seeing many not worthable for the title which they possess right now as Forum Guru.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

@ Alf,

Please apologize me for starting a thread with your name and I not even imagined that the senior members will respond in this way.

Feeling bad for started a bad thread and getting bad comments for someone.

----------


## Alf

> then without any doubt chemistb, cheeky charlie and tiger avatar will be marked with severe infractions.



Relax I think this is just a bit of idle chit chat a thing this forum is supposed to be devoted to. As a bunch we Excel people are often to serious and technically orientated. Why else would the "Joke thread" wither and die?

For the real question "calculation method clarification" we know now old rule "> 13 months" and at least 1200 postings + an unknown number of points

New rule: We wait and see

Alf

----------


## Fotis1991

@ Alf

Really admire the way you think. Congratulations!

 :Smilie:  Sixthsense  :Smilie: 

The rules in our lives, put these quys that they have the power.

This is being done in this community. Strong members..-3-4 people in fact- of the Forum - Whichever way you "translates" it is they who bring and rules.

So for all of us, the situation is:  "Take it or leave it"

*No one* will never ask for your(my) opinion. So, OR you accept this and continue to Contribute here knowning that no one cares about your opinion, OR you(me)-(any one else)- just don't be here.     

These are the fundamental principles of the Republic ........ :Wink:

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

1201 posts and 24+ months - correct me if I´m wrong about this

When anybody of the Admins changes the limits and doesn´t start the database recalc something like this happens (that page may get a lot of hits from now on: 388 posts and being Guru - I stopped at 200 posts to look further on down the list). Is it: I reached a level I can´t loose anymore (slight memories of Orwell`s Animal Farm here for me  :Smilie: )?

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Alf

Hi Holger!

Interesting link in your post. This AlfD is credited with 388 posts but doing a search on his name I only found 1. Did the other disappear in the Forum hiccups when the upgrade took place or is he a modern "Scarlet Pimpernel" 

We seek him here we seek him there ...

Alf

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Alf,

if you´re own the page use "Find latest posts" - there´s still more than one post from AlfD   :Wink: 

Same goes for the search in Delta Search with "AlfD excelforum".

And I may say: some traffic on that page  :Cool:  - at least 6 users looking there for this time being starting by this afternoon.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

There is something wrong there.  And it doesnt look like this id was changed lately, since none of the new admins have changed it.

I will get it checked.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

On this forum I am " Valued Contributor" ( which is perfectly fine having requested it myself). On another I am " Spam assassin", and still on another " Expert", and , really, I like " spam assassin" a lot ._ "Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas"_  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

"Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas"

Εsto consentiens... :Smilie: 

Latin was my favorite lesson before many many years when i was in highschool. :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

@6thSense
Yes, the comments were meant as humor.  I don't think anyone on this thread has said anything bad about Alf (nor could they, he's a stand up guy).  A general rule in forums, when in doubt, assume a comment was meant to be humorous.

----------


## Alf

Hi ChemistB

A quick question is it really true what I'm being told i.e. "Old chemist never die, they just fail to react"

Alf

Ps No offence taken on my part but to be honest I thought Cheeky Charlies remark was "my kind" of humor.

----------


## shg

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:                    .

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Good.
I have a flavour of deadpan which is particularly poorly-suited to forums.  It's a wonderful feeling when I find common ground.  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

LOL, Alf.  
But my favorites are
Old chemists never die, they just smell that way.
and
Old Chemists never die, they just lose their refluxes.
 :Wink:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I regret for the inconvenience since I mistakenly imagined something and offended those persons mentioned in my previous posts and sorry for that.

----------


## JosephP

kinda ironic that a guy with two smilies in his name misses the humor :-P

(this is a joke too)

----------


## Alf

Hi ChemistB

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Thanks will add those to my stock of chemical jokes!

Alf

----------


## tigeravatar

SixthSense,

Didn't mean to offend  :Frown:  I was mostly making fun of myself because the time I spend on here is usually time I should be spending doing my actual job ;P

----------


## Tony Valko

Shouldn't knowing what you're doing (high quality answers to questions) be the 1st consideration for attaining "Forum Guru" status?

In my opinion the qualifications should be:

1. a very high level of expertise (sure, but who decides what that is?)
2. a lot of participation (lots of posts)
3. tenure (how long have you been a member)

 :Smilie:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

4. Affinity for 70s-era prog rock

----------


## ChemistB

I believe it should only be conferred postumously as that is when talent can truly be assessed.  We can then look at their whole body of work and then the site owner can decide.   :Wink:

----------


## Fotis1991

Just some thoughts.. :Smilie: 

forum contributor  & valued forum contributor.

2 more titles that need to change the rules and perhaps the names for these??...

forum contributor  >> 60 days and 100 posts.  If someone has 100 posts asking questions and someone else has 100 posts answering questions, then it's(?) the same. Same title...

Valued forum contributor  >> 120 days and 200 posts.   If someone has 200 posts asking questions and someone else has 200 posts answering questions, then it's the same. Same title...

*Fair?*

There are some other titles like: Member, Long time member, ...etc that you can use, but not contributor for the people that just ask for help.

Also for Moderators. Moderator, can not be an honorific title. Moderator means, *Active* Moderator.

There are some* really* Excel  Experts that they have this title but they don't do this "job".

A different title for them,i beleive that would be more  honorific. Excel Expert, for example.

Same for some Forum Guru that they are really Excel Experts. It's not fair at all for them, to have the same title
that have anyone that is here for 2 years and more than 1200(until now) posts. :Wink:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Titles are in the Eye of the Beer Holder

----------


## arlu1201

Dont worry Fotis.

Just before these server issues started, all the mods and admins had finalized the revised level structure for EF.

We will be implementing it shortly and even updating the forum rules accordingly.

----------


## Fotis1991

My dear Arlette.

I don't let my self any more to worry for such things-issues.

So don't worry believing that i'll be worry!! :Smilie:

----------


## snb

Please do not implement anything new......

----------


## Alf

Hi ChemistB

I truly liked your idea 



> I believe it should only be conferred postumously as that is when talent can truly be assessed.



And I think Ive found a genuine candidate as well! I sorted the members list by the number of posting and our man has 1066 postings in the forum (an historical number as well since this coincides with the battle of Hastings). He joined the forum 2004 and his last posting was made in December 2006 so if he still lives he has at least been dead to the Forum for the last 6 years but perhaps one should wait until December so it becomes 7 years?

Aside from his Forum Guru title if one hover with the mouse pointer over his single green dot one can see he is becoming a part of the community. 

The picture that comes to my mind is a person serene and calm high above the daily strife and bickering of the forum, still he is not without compassion as he is becoming a part of the community. 

Yes! Thats a real Forum Guru!

Alf

----------


## ChemistB

You paint a beautiful picture, Alf.    :Wink: 

If I get too many more "The server is busy" messages, I will volunteer to fall on my sword and in 7 years I can earn the Guru status.    :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> Titles are in the Eye of the Beer Holder



+1

I'll drink to that!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

> Titles are in the Eye of the Beer Holder



Gentlemen, please ....

I am very sorry to disappoint you, but ....

You (we) like it or not like it, it is a reality. In *any* society-community you live (we live), there are rules and titles. Any kind of rule and any of titles.....

Do you live somewhere else? Perhaps in another planet?..Could you please invite me there?

Pls. Do not hide behind your finger....

----------


## benishiryo

just to speak on behalf of SixthSense, he's feeling really bad for lashing out on what i feel is simply a small misunderstanding.  his command of English isn't that good & he felt the need to defend what he felt was hurting Alf.  

and judging from the replies from ChemistB & tigeravatar, no one is bearing grudges about it.  

so seriously, SixthSense.  i'm sure i'm speaking for the rest by saying no offence is taken & we hope to see your continuous contribution to the forum

----------


## BB1972

> so seriously, SixthSense.... ......we hope to see your continuous contribution to the forum



I second that - I was following the thread, and it looked to be no more than a misunderstanding. Seems to be a case of "nothing to see here - move along, please."  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> so seriously, SixthSense.  i'm sure i'm speaking for the rest by saying no offence is taken & we hope to see your continuous contribution to the forum



+1

I'll drink to that, too!  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyLitch

Look ! I have been here 20 minutes already..... Where's my Guru status and shiny badge?    :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Dear AndyLitch,

We would have gladly changed your status to Forum Guru had you followed the proper procedure, namely submitting your request in triplicate.  Having only duplicated your post, we are denying your request and will not divulge to you how you may submit a future request for promotion.  We will also not be refunding your Forum Guru application fee.

Best Regards,
ExcelForum Team

 :Smilie: 


EDIT:  Hmm, someone deleted Andy's duplicate post, making mine seem nonsensical.  Grr.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

@ Benishiryo, BB1972 & Tony Valko,

Thanks for the understanding and it's pleasure to continue here  :Smilie: 

*PS:* Special thanks to Benishiryo for speaking on behalf of me and for the kindness  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

You know, I have read a lot about some of the other forums where members had disagreements...and ended up leaving or being forced to leave.  In my time here, helping and being helped, I have come to believe that apart from the incredibly high level of knowledge and skill on EF, it's main strength is the maturity level of it's members, and their ability...and willingness...to work together in a spirit of understanding.  I have seen that spirit cross - and overcome - language and cultural boundaries, as well as other perceived or real differences of opinions, and I'm sure that this will keep EF going long after other forums have faded away.

As long are people are prepared to discuss problems with - and listen to - each other, we will continue to go from strength to strength

OK, I have now put away my soap box  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

> I am completely unable to understand the logic about how the Title Forum Guru is calculated, I don't know why *Alf* is not marked as *Forum Guru*?
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong



*Alf* is now a Forum Guru.

Congr Alf. :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Congrats Alf.

----------


## Alf

Thanks Fotis and Arlette I just discovered it myself. My first reaction was of course one of happiness and feeling quite a bit flattered at the same time. 

But now I’m getting a bit worried as well because gone are my carefree days as a “Forum Contributor” where I could give flippant comments to threads and behave a bit like an unruly child. Now I must mind my p’s and q’s and “gravitas” and “decorum” must be the lodestar of my forum life, sight. Perhaps I should grow a beard?

But yes I’m pleased.

Alf

----------


## romperstomper

> You know, I have read a lot about some of the other forums where members had disagreements...and ended up leaving or being forced to leave. In my time here, helping and being helped, I have come to believe that apart from the incredibly high level of knowledge and skill on EF, it's main strength is the maturity level of it's members, and their ability...and willingness...to work together in a spirit of understanding. I have seen that spirit cross - and overcome - language and cultural boundaries, as well as other perceived or real differences of opinions, and I'm sure that this will keep EF going long after other forums have faded away.



Interesting perspective. Purely in the spirit of adding some balance to that opinion, I will point out that the *only* forum where I have seen an exodus of regular members due to disagreements is, well, *this one*.

I guess you must have missed that.  :Wink: 

Anyway, congratulations, Alf - well deserved.  :Smilie:

----------


## HaHoBe

Congrats, Alf, 

and stay the person you where before you reached the "Dead Line" for a Guru.  :Smilie:  Don´t let any worries come up to your mind - it´s you who must live with any answer given either being Contributor or Guru - to me you should have been awarded the "title" ages ago due the quality of your answers (while I find some members like myself who simply do not deserve that title).

@romperstomper:
will I get banned from this forum if I state: +1 for me?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Alf

Hi @romperstomper & Holger

Thanks for your kind words!

Alf

Ps Holger in my mind there is now doubt about your right to the title "Forum Guru"

----------

